# Stormy sunset over Allt a Chapuill, Isle of Arran



## Vieri (Apr 26, 2018)

A stormy sunset at Allt a Chapuill, taken on the Isle of Arran in Scotland in spring 2017. Leica S (Typ 007), Leica Super-Elmar-S 24mm and Formatt-Hitech Firecrest filters.







Thank you for viewing, best regards

Vieri


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 26, 2018)

Beautiful capture.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wow, great shot...............


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice. Is the gnd filter just along the top? The right side looks darker too. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 26, 2018)

Cracking shot, great moody sky.


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 26, 2018)

Very nice - great sky.

WesternGuy


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 27, 2018)

You have to love landscape unspoiled by modern things. I am sure this looks as it did centuries ago. Nice photo.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 27, 2018)

Vieri said:


> A stormy sunset at Allt a Chapuill, taken on the Isle of Arran in Scotland in spring 2017. Leica S (Typ 007), Leica Super-Elmar-S 24mm and Formatt-Hitech Firecrest filters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooo I really like this one!


----------



## KAMurphy (Apr 27, 2018)

Vieri said:


> A stormy sunset at Allt a Chapuill, taken on the Isle of Arran in Scotland in spring 2017. Leica S (Typ 007), Leica Super-Elmar-S 24mm and Formatt-Hitech Firecrest filters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stunning shot!


----------



## PJcam (Apr 28, 2018)

Very nice Vieri

That is a great shot, it has it all. Light, dark, sharpness, blurr, black, white and colour.


----------



## Vieri (Apr 28, 2018)

Thank you very much everyone for your kind comments, I am glad you enjoyed it!  

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 28, 2018)

Beautiful photo! How much post processing work do you do on a shot like this one? A lot or a little, doesn't change the fact that this is a great photo, I'm just curious.


----------



## Vieri (Apr 28, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> Beautiful photo! How much post processing work do you do on a shot like this one? A lot or a little, doesn't change the fact that this is a great photo, I'm just curious.



Well, define "a lot"...  Seriously, I love working in the field, and while I like post-processing very much I prefer to have more time do shoot - so, for the last few years my goal has been to try and reduce post-processing work to a minimum. As a result, I developed a very streamlined workflow to go from start to about 80-90% of an image's potential real quick - all in Camera RAW, brushes, grads, etc. I think I can edit any of my images up to 80-90% of its potential in about 10 minutes. Actually, teaching Workshops is the reason why I went and "formalised" my Workflow in such a way: it was in answer to students asking me how they could edit their images up to a good level (say, internet posting / not printing, perhaps) in 5-10 minutes, because they all are working professionals with not much time to dedicate to post-processing. 

Once I brought my images up to 80-90%, to make the most of the ones I deem to have more potential I keep going and that last 10-20% can take variable amounts of time. There is no fixed rule for that 

Hope this helps! Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 29, 2018)

@Vieri thanks for the information. Sometime I've got to find the time and take a workshop with both in field and post processing instruction.


----------



## Vieri (Apr 29, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> @Vieri thanks for the information. Sometime I've got to find the time and take a workshop with both in field and post processing instruction.



You are very welcome. Yes, I firmly believe in good Workshops as a great way to share knowledge and learning  Beware of large group workshops though, they are much less effective and, nowadays, you'll see workshops with 10-120 participants advertised as "small group workshops"... when in reality you'll get to see the instructor 10 minutes a day if that! To me, small group means three people. This way, you can get all the attention and instructor time you need 

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 29, 2018)

As above; very good!


----------



## Vieri (Apr 30, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> As above; very good!



Thank you very much, glad you enjoyed it! 

Best regards,

Vieri


----------



## Orion_PKFD (May 1, 2018)

Wonderful shot! Well done!


----------



## Vieri (May 5, 2018)

Orion_PKFD said:


> Wonderful shot! Well done!



Thank you very much Andre!  Best regards,

Vieri


----------

